# Versajet Debridement



## sturtl (Mar 13, 2008)

My surgeon is using the versajet to debride a wound in the OR and under anesthesia.  Do I use a debridement code (11040-11044) or an unlisted code?

CPT code 97597-97598 is in the wound clinic and without anesthesia.
Coding Clinic 1st quarter, 2/08 ICD-9 update states that "versajet debridement is considered a nonexcisional debridement procedure..."

Any help, please.
Linda S


----------



## roslyn jones (Jun 7, 2010)

yes you would use a cpt code from that section as long as the physician documents versajet debridement.


----------



## smsmith (Jun 10, 2010)

It is my understanding that 11040-11044 for excisional debridement codes, there must be a cutting away or excision.   Our hospital has informed me that if a doctor states a versa jet was used, and only that for a debridement, due to the RAC audits it is considered a non excisional debridement.  I have been coding these as the selective debridement, 97597 even if it was done in the operating room.


----------

